# Cigar Bands



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Anybody here collect cigars bands off your cigars when you're done? I have just started a little while ago and am wondering what you guys use to store them, paste em in a scrapbook type thing? Got any suggestions?


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I throw them in a 25 count humidor I don't use anymore. I have yet to figure out what to do with them, but im saving them just for that day.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Right now I have them in a bag that the stick come in from the B&M. Buildin a pretty solid collection right now.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a bunch plan on decorating a table, maybe my wifes mirror she would love that


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Txbob said:


> I got a bunch plan on decorating a table, maybe my wifes mirror she would love that


Well atleast they're on display and not thrown in a blackhole like it seems most people do. haha! I think I'll just scrapbook em... Make 0-9 A-Z pages and start pastin haha! Good luck with the table, post some pics when complete


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

Txbob said:


> I got a bunch plan on decorating a table, maybe my wifes mirror she would love that


I've seen one like that online somewhere, looked really good. I also saw a collage of bands to make the image of Che Guevara somewhere, wish I could find it now!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Scotch tape them to the beer locker (Fridge) in my garage, 1 of each smoked then I toss the others.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

a friend of mine did a bar top with his labels. that is one hell of a bar, fo sho

I have a few ideas but I will keep it a secret for now


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I store mine in a empty cigar box. When I have enough I will paste them to a poster board and frame it and hang it on my wall. 

I wonder if the wife would let that go in the living room?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

My B&M has a picture/collage(sp?) of cigar bands that looks pretty nice. I have quite a few but I am not sure as to what I am going to do with them. That is if I can keep my wife from throwing them away.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i plan on doing the top of a small table with mine, then i'll have a nice piece to put the humi on.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I have them in an empty Opus X box saving them for god know what


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Depends on the cigar - if it's a good cigar and I enjoy it the band goes in the band bag, if I don't enjoy the cigar the band disappears forever. The only exception is if the band is unusual and has great artwork. What I will eventually do with them nobody knows at this point.*


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I keep mine. I'm actually considering putting the bands of cigars I liked in one place, and those I didn't in another. That way, if I see one and don't remember of I liked it, I can go to the bags and check.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I only save the bands from the cigars I smoke on my front porch. I have a large pickle jar I keep them in. I started saving them about 5 years ago. Don't know why I do it. It's kind of a cool looking "Time Line" if you will....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a scrap book alphabetized with the label. Any repeats go into a signed NUb box by none other than Sam Leccia that I got at the pre release/Dhutch party at Robusto's.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am actually not saving any right now. Just more sh^t to send home from Iraq. I will start saving them again when I get home.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 1 of each in me cigar journal, have a framed collage of me best smokes (when I get a 2nd of each), and am inclined to make a glass ashtray with some on the bottom.


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Have saved one of all the sticks I have tried, I too put them in the bags the cigars come in when you get them from a B&M. I used to take thicker printing paper and paste them on in rows and scan them into the comp to make a digital library but thats on hold right now for lack of time.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

I save them all but lost my collection when we moved last year. Hopefully, it turns up again at some point (it was about 9 years worth!)

~Mark


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been saving most of mine since I started smoking. I just keep them in a gallon size ziplock bag. Its a pretty hefty collection if I do say so myself. If Im out and I smoke, I stash the band in my wallet till I get home. I haven't quite figured out why I save them, or what I am going to do with them, but I have them when that day comes.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been saving mine also. Have not figured out exactly what i am going to do with them but who knows...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been saving them from each and every cigar I smoke. I literly have thousands I just havent decided what to do with them yet!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

I save one band from every cigar. Im saving them for a later date which then I want to put them on a poster borad.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

At my local B&M, they've got a huge glass jar with a nice lid that's full of the bands folks put from their sticks they smoke while hanging out in the lounge. It looks pretty cool sitting on the coffee table there.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I sarted to in Afghanistan... but lost interest in keeping the bands. I'm a pack rat for the most part, so it's sort of a minor victory to be able to throw something away.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is a pic of the unfinished bar. he put a thick top coat to protect the bands


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Here is a pic of the unfinished bar. he put a thick top coat to protect the bands


Wow! That's looking stellar! Great job so far, be sure to post updates! Are you going to clearcoat it?


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Here is a pic of the unfinished bar. he put a thick top coat to protect the bands


Looks awesome!


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

That bar looks very nice. Looks weird having the opus one on the edge. I like the Cuban classic one on the edge, stands out well.

I have a few bands also. I was thinking about making a humidor or something and pasting it onto it. I just need to start getting more labels.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

matt3 said:


> I store mine in a empty cigar box. When I have enough I will paste them to a poster board and frame it and hang it on my wall.
> 
> I wonder if the wife would let that go in the living room?


I have one hanging in my bedroom I used to heve it in the living room


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

I want to make a collage of the opus band with mine...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i think im planning on doing the same. making a collage of all the different smokes ive had over time. maybe ill do something like the bar idea. i think that looks awesome!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> a friend of mine did a bar top with his labels. that is one hell of a bar, fo sho
> 
> I have a few ideas but I will keep it a secret for now


How many bands do you think are there so far?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

I do not save them, but seeing the bar I may have to so I can copy Mike.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeus bar there, mate!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I put mine in containers for display around my house. I have a mason jar filled with them and a glass bird feeder too.

I also use them for screensavers and wallpaper on my computers. And, I scan all of them to put into my online collection of digital bands. *Check it out.*

Doc


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a nice collection you've got.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Here is a pic of the unfinished bar. he put a thick top coat to protect the bands


that's awesome


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What do you use on the bar? Is that just a clear coat on top?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

matt3 said:


> I store mine in a empty cigar box. When I have enough I will paste them to a poster board and frame it and hang it on my wall.


This is my plan when I finally get off my a$$ and make it happen.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> What do you use on the bar? Is that just a clear coat on top?


The clear coat is a A/B mix that pours real thick and self levels. You can find it at home Depot or Lowes


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ssuriano said:


> Right now I have them in a bag that the stick come in from the B&M. Buildin a pretty solid collection right now.


thats where mine are


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i have 3 bags.... a bag on bands off cigars that i WILL smoke again, a bag of bands off cigars i MAY smoke again, and a bag of bands off cigars that i WILL NOT smoke again.


----------

